# My Wife and a Turkey



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Went out and got my fall turkey. The wife was so excited!

Just Kidding. I was directed to Akwardfamilyphotos.com, specifically this image. I thought it some of you may find it entertaining as there is a turkey in the pictures also.










source: http://awkwardfamilyphotos.com/wp-conte ... d-copy.jpg


----------



## Shep (Sep 21, 2007)

Is that some toilet paper in the background? Wonder if he used his outhouse as a blind and then called his wife to come out to take a picture after he finished up his business.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats starting them a little to young _O\


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

thats just wierd!!!


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Depending on where the picture was taken, that could be his sister or his first cousin..........


----------



## sudden thunder (Dec 17, 2008)

WHY?


----------

